# How to use mobile office on laptop through bluetooth....??



## arunks (Dec 15, 2007)

Guys i want to use internet through my airtel mobile office in UBUNTU gutsy 7.10 by connecting via bluetooth...

So plz tell me whats the procedure for doing that...?????

if possible then tell me the procedure thru usb cable also...


----------



## CadCrazy (Dec 15, 2007)

There is sticky dedicated to it
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=49394


----------



## arunks (Dec 15, 2007)

I have 7.10 gutsy ubuntu..


@Cadcrazy

i tried the all methods given in that thread

i m getting error on using
# sudo wvdialconf /etc/wvdial.conf

it says no modem found and says to use setserial

i have installed setserial pacakge but dont know how to use it..


plz help guys
___________


----------



## arunks (Dec 16, 2007)

hey guys no one is here to help me.....
what is happening.........


???????????????????????????


----------



## anantkhaitan (Dec 16, 2007)

Check the Stickies


----------

